# Craigtoun Hospital, St Andrews



## Rhysey (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi guys, here are some scans of my visit to Craigtoun Hospital in January 2005 and some more recent digital images from June 2007. I was at uni at St Andrews from 2003-2007 and visited the exterior of the hospital (with permission) a few times. The photos are in no particular order and are all external but they may be of interest:


----------



## Rhysey (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## lost (Mar 9, 2009)

What do you need permission for?
Nice photos, good to see some more of the pre-scaffolding days.


----------



## zimbob (Mar 9, 2009)

Interesting to see 'em, thanks for sharing 

And who thought that extension was a good idea


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 9, 2009)

Some nice pictures of the braw big house. Anyone know how far the conversion is now?


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 9, 2009)

I was there a few months back and it was all fenced off and work was well under way.


----------



## maden_2 (Mar 9, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> I was there a few months back and it was all fenced off and work was well under way.



First / second / third fix?


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 9, 2009)

It's a great old building. I'd have thought it would have been converted into a really extensive golf club house or something.


----------



## RichardB (Mar 10, 2009)

It's being converted, these pictures are 2-4 years old.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn this looks like my kind of place as well, who want's to help me build a time machine?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2009)

Indeed, this is of interest! All those delicious sandstone carved details. Thanks for sharing your photos with us here 

Not so sure about the horrible 1960's extension though!


----------



## wolfism (Mar 10, 2009)

maden_2 said:


> First / second / third fix?


It'll just be timber preservation and first fix joinery so far, I suspect.


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 10, 2009)

very nice pictures mate from prior to its conversion, it is a stunning building and i for one am glad its being preserved


----------



## maden_2 (Mar 10, 2009)

wolfism said:


> It'll just be timber preservation and first fix joinery so far, I suspect.



From the condition of the stairwells when we visitied, looks like a lot of the character, aside from the main staircase, will be lost behind gyproc sheets.

Shame.


----------

